# Bunny Buster Hammermil



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

This is not a review as such but more an opinion.

I think the best way to describe this slingshot is *SIMPLE EXCELLENCE *

If you ignore the beautiful wood and the grain, you completely disregard the precision workmanship. If you forget the fact that the finish is velvet smooth you are left with a simple shape that fits like it was designed with my left hand in mind. There are no fancy groves or ergonomic swells in strategic positions but what it is is a simple fork shape that just works like it should. It is a shape that reminds me of days gone when a slingshot was a slingshot.

That is the simple part......

The excellence part is all the stuff you can NOT ignore, disregard or forget.

The wood is magnificent the join between the tight grain black walnut and the spalted osage is almost invisible. If the wood was the same colour I would not be able to tell there was a join. The shaping is smooth and comfortable to hold. There are no sharp edges and everything just flows.

The double 5/8 theraband gold is a powerhouse of rubber and yet I think I spent 45 mins shooting cans when I first got my hands on it and had no problems with the grip or comfort.

I have since changed the bands as my ammo of choice is 3/8 steel and double tbg is just overkill in my opinion.

The only thing I don't like about this shooter is the fact that I have only just got it. I will be buying more from Tom at BunnyBuster as his service quality and all round package is out of this world.

Thank you Tom. I could not be happier (well I could but that would be if I had another one of your fine shooters hahahaha)

Here are some picture. I hope you enjoy and thanks for reading this far

Clint


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Toms work is awesome . I have a Wenge and antler target master that is one of my most loved slingshots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great review!
I've had my Hammermil for a few years and still feel the same as you about it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Old School craftsmanship, handsome,solid materials,totally functional,exceptionally likable-That is a Bunnybuster slingshot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Old School craftsmanship, handsome,solid materials,totally functional,exceptionally likable-That is a Bunnybuster slingshot!!!!!!!!


Gary that's exactly what I was thinking and trying to say but I ended up with a whole bunch more words hahahaha. 
You are better at getting your point across than I am so thank you for that.

Clint


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I am humbled by the review


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Great review / opinion - thanks for sharing. Definitely convinced me to place an order. Hopefully Bunnybuster will be attending ECST so I can see / buy in person!


----------

